# JBS hot rod sheave install



## sloboy

Installed the JBS hotrod sheave(greaseless set up) in my Rhino. You can use one of the cover bolts to spread the secondary sheave to remove the belt. The spring compressor made for a brute will work to compress the secondary spring. The big nut on the secondary is 1 13/16. It's a pretty easy install, I watched a couple U-tube videos and none stated any certain torque just to "impact" them up. Didnt get wild with um. Went for a little ride and WOW what a difference. I usually would have been in low but was riding in high. Low end is great!


----------



## bump530

Nice...ive really been wanting to meet up with someone with a JBS clutch to see how it is. I would actually have one on mine if I wasnt going a completely different direction in the future with the clutching.


----------

